# How To Deal With An Obnoxious Cell Phone User



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Don't you sometimes wish evil on these people?...

Dealing With an Obnoxious Cell Phone User

Reverie


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

Cell phones are a terrific technology (hey - I work in the industry), but I must admit ... we, as a society, have not yet mastered the etiquette for when, where and how to use them.









But please ... keep using them!







Just be sensitive to those around you. They don't want to hear your conversation!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I'm with you Reverie,
Anyone driving like an idiot always turns out to have a cell phone adhered to the side of their head, guaranteed!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice one









Don


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Reverie said:


> Don't you sometimes wish evil on these people?...
> 
> Dealing With an Obnoxious Cell Phone User
> 
> Reverie


Nuttin' to it, Rev:

http://www.emersons.net/russ/tacjam.html

Sluggo


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Some people are SO LOUD talking in restaurants, etc., with cell phones! Especially those that are the walkie-talkie deals!!








Good one, Reverie!
Darlene


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Do they make a smaller version of the jammer, I'd put one in the bed of my truck when the 5'er's not attached.


----------



## Campforthenight (Apr 1, 2007)

I want a button to push that totally fries the electronics in the vehicle 3 cars away. You know the one that BOOM BOOM BOOMS and vibrates through the body.


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Doug30506 said:


> I want a button to push that totally fries the electronics in the vehicle 3 cars away. You know the one that BOOM BOOM BOOMS and vibrates through the body.


I always thought if I couldhave one magic power - well, x-ray vision would be fun, but I would love the power to make tires go flat. One down for the every day goober, two for a real jerk, etc...

Sluggo


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I was at a conference with about 7,000 people, they made it very clear at the start of each session to turn the phones OFF - not even to vibrate. So one yahoo's phone rings during a very dynamic speaker - he, without missing a beat, runs down to the guy and asks for his phone - answers it with his mic still on and says he can't take the call since he's attending a conference. He was nice, but you should have seen the hundreds of people reaching to turn off their phones. I used to enjoy my cell phone now its Satan


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I only use my Jedi skills for good not evil...That seems pretty good to me..








May the force be with you.


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

I hate it when people talk on their cell phones in restaurants and other public places - I mean if I want to hear a phone conversation while I am eating a dinner out I will eat dinner at my desk at work!









My husband had (note the HAD) a bad habit of this - we would just sit down to dinner and his phone would ring and sure enough, he would sit there and take the phone call (90% of the time it would be a work phone call). Needless to say, he is not a multi-tasker, so you cannot talk to him while he is on the phone, so I would make a point of talking at him and it would drive him crazy, so now he has learned to take it OUTSIDE! I will do that to other people too - if someone is on the phone near me I will talk as loud as I can until they get the hint saying things like " I sure wish someone would call me so you could listen to my conversation" or "I am SURE glad your wife/husband found out the results of their STD test came back ok" - yes, I can be a little obnoxious, but I want to enjoy my time as well and I really don't care that your sister/brother/friend just broke up with their gf/bf/spouse and "OMG" I can't believe they did that either!


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Doug30506 said:


> I want a button to push that totally fries the electronics in the vehicle 3 cars away. You know the one that BOOM BOOM BOOMS and vibrates through the body.


Doug,
Don't EVEN get me started!! My neighbor has a trunk full of speakers in his trunk, and, unfortunately, he parks close to the privacy fence (mine) that separates our property, which is only about 15' from my bedroom. After calling the law to him not once, not twice, not even THREE times, and him cutting it down when the officer was driving up and turning it back up when the officer left, I flagged down a deputy for the FOURTH intervention. The deputy said he could either turn the music down, or take a trip downtown with him, it was his choice. We have a noise ordinance, but this guy starts drinking and doesn't care. ARGH!! We've been toe-to-toe over this several times, but now, I let the law officers handle it. Haven't had any more trouble, since this incident. I had a migraine, and left home, with no business driving, to escape the music, until I flagged down the deputy. You have NO idea how much I would love to use my 38 special on those woofers!!








Darlene


----------

